# From a campout on 5/17-5/23/19



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Vid #1-a sampling of the great trails up in the Jemez mountains of NM. Great friends and great trails...can't ask for better.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Got a little snow too a few days later:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, I tried something new...see I usually put an entire ride video together with all the clips, then remove the rest stops,tree removals and road runs for my library. Then cut that down for YouTube. This time I wanted to see if YT would allow an almost two-hour video to be uploaded...it did. So, here it is..one very long video that you will probably have to watch in sections. But..its a ride in some beautiful country.


----------

